# Melanochromis auratus and demasoni?



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

Are these demasoni?









And I'm assuming these are melanochromis auratus? If so they both need to go back to petsmart "mixed" tank.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

second fish is definitely auratus.


----------



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

I figured as much. Their both going back today, just need to find some compatible species petsmart has in stock for my yellow labs.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

kev012in said:


> I figured as much. Their both going back today, just need to find some compatible species petsmart has in stock for my yellow labs.


Why shop there when you know that the fish are not labelled well?
My thinking is if you want decent stock, go to a decent dealer.
I see no demasoni I do see some M.lombardoi and a mix of other Malawi nasties fine for a big tank but rubbish for what most folk have tank wise.

All the best James


----------



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I really wish I had other options but there are no dealer's local to me. And I'm not paying 60 dollars to have fish shipped. Their all in my 55 gallon. I think I figured out the blue are kenyi and I'm not sure how my yellow labs will fare with them, but auratus are gone tomorrow morning.


----------



## andrew5859 (Apr 22, 2011)

I would guess they are Kenyi. Mostly because that seems like my local Petsmarts favorite cichlid to stock. I guess to their supplier this is a common fish.
I wish they would just label them! :x


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Your Kenyi won't fare well in a 55g with anything, even each other.


----------



## kev012in (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, they have both been returned and replaced with some acei. The yellow labs and acei should be fine in there.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

good choice with the acei. I currently have 2m/1f auratus that are gone as soon as they act up.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like a much, much better combination! Trust me, you'll be happy to have avoided the frustration of the more notorious mbuna.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i'm not sure if your petsmart has them but the one near me recently started carrying snow white socofoli and cobalt blues, either of these would work good with labs and acei.


----------

